# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent past few days with 2 different groups of kids with their Fathers. With the rising tides in the mornig we've been fishing the ledges in East Matagorda from shallow water to deep water using Gulp or Live shrimp under a Midcoast rattle cork for the kids and my lure chunkers have been using Down South Lures over deeper scattered shell pads. I've been fishing as much tide current I can find around points and cuts and its been paying off well with easy limits of Trout and Reds plus the good bonus fish the Good Ol Flounder. The fishing is firing up, the birds are beginning to work in certain areas which is early but there is so much shrimp in the bay, we have an extremely healthy complex right now. I Thank You all for the support and reading the reports. Look forward to many more to come as we roll into our best time of the year to be fishing. For available dates contact me


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photo*

photo


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

